# iPad to be released in UK April 24th or 26th.



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

While the majority of pundits on the web seem to be predicting that the iPad will be released in the UK on Saturday April 24th, CNET UKs Crave gadget blog is reporting that the release date could well be Monday, April 26th. According to Crave, CNET UK has received information that a particular publishers app team has been told to have their app ready for the 26th. Crave seems pretty certain about it too, even urging their readers to book that day off!

Apple, of course, declined to comment on either the release date or when they would actually be releasing the release date, which is really going overboard on the secrecy!

Its getting so close to the end of April now that Im starting to wonder if Apple wont just release it suddenly as a surprise without telling anyone, kind of like they do with big apps in the app store sometimes. Put it on the UK shelves and websites and see if anyone notices!

By Maura Sutton, iPadForums.net



Could this mean that the 3g might ship around then as well?


----------

